# تأخير استجابة الصلاة



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2011)

تأخير استجابة الصلاة​


1 - يتأخر الله علينا لنقيِّم احتياجنا:

هل  حقاً نحتاج ما نطلبه؟ فما أكثر ما نطلب أشياء لا نحتاجها، لكننا فقط  نريدها. وهناك فرقٌ بين ما تحتاج إليه وما ترغب في الحصول عليه، لأن في  الاحتياج عوَز، لكن الرغبة تحب أن تحصل على المزيد. وما أجمل الحكمة في قول  أحد المؤمنين: «السماء تُصرّ أن ترفض إعطاءنا ما لا نُصِرُّ نحن على  أخذه». فهل إذا تأخرت الاستجابة سنتوقَّف عن الطلب، أم سنستمر نسهر ونصلي؟  قال المسيح: «هَكَذَا مَلَكُوتُ الله: كَأَنَّ إِنْسَاناً يُلْقِي  الْبِذَارَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَيَنَامُ وَيَقُومُ لَيْلا وَنَهَاراً،  وَالْبِذَارُ يَطْلُعُ وَيَنْمُو، وَهُوَ لا يَعْلَمُ كَيْف» (مر4: 26،  27).. فهل نقوم ليلاً ونهاراً نصلي، منتظرين طلوع البذار ونموّه وإثماره؟
2 - تتأخر الاستجابة لنستمر في طلب الرب: 
طلب الرب  يقرِّبنا منه أكثر، كما أوصانا «يَا ذَاكِرِي الرَّبِّ لا تَسْكُتُوا وَلا  تَدَعُوهُ يَسْكُتُ، حَتَّى يُثَبِّتَ وَيَجْعَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ  تَسْبِيحَةً فِي الأَرْضِ» (إشع 62: 6، 7). لا يريدنا الرب أن نأخذ ونجري،  بل يحب أن يرانا ماثلين في حضرته، كما قال المرنم: «اِنْتِظَاراً  انْتَظَرْتُ الرَّبَّ فَمَالَ إِلَيَّ وَسَمِعَ صُرَاخِي» (مز 40: 1).. ولا  شك أن تأخير الاستجابة يعلِّمنا طول الأناة وانتظار الرب، فتتقوى حياتنا  الروحية، كما قيل: «وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ  الْمَذْبَحِ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ الله وَمِنْ  أَجْلِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ، وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ  عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ  وَالْحَقُّ، لا تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ  عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً، وَقِيلَ  لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَاناً يَسِيراً أَيْضاً حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ  الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضاً، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ  يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ»(رؤ 6: 9-11).
3 - وتتأخر الاستجابة حتى نفرح بالحصول على ما انتظرنا أن نحصل عليه: 
كما قيل:  «فَتَأَنَّوْا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ إِلَى مَجِيءِ الرَّبِّ. هُوَذَا  الْفَلاحُ يَنْتَظِرُ ثَمَرَ الأَرْضِ الثَّمِينَ مُتَأَنِّياً عَلَيْهِ  حَتَّى يَنَالَ الْمَطَرَ الْمُبَكِّرَ وَالْمُتَأَخِّرَ. فَتَأَنَّوْا  أَنْتُمْ وَثَبِّتُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ، لأَنَّ مَجِيءَ الرَّبِّ قَدِ  اقْتَرَبَ» (يع 5: 7، 8).
4 - وتتأخر الاستجابة لأن الرب يريد أن يجيبها بطريقة أفضل مما طلبناها: 
حين  أُلقي يوسف الصدِّيق في الجب لا بدَّ أنه صلى أن يرقِّق الله قلوب إخوته  عليه فيخرجونه من الجب ويعيدونه لأبيه. لكن الله تأنى في استجابة صلاته  ليحييه ويحيي عائلته في سني الجوع، فأدرك أخيراً أن إخوته قصدوا به شراً،  أما الرب فقصد بشرِّ إخوته خيراً ليحيي شعباً كثيراً (تكوين 50: 20). وقد  تكرر الأمر مع الرسول بولس، فقال: «مِنْ جِهَةِ هَذَا (المرض) تَضَرَّعْتُ  إِلَى الرَّبِّ ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ أَنْ يُفَارِقَنِي» (2كورنثوس 12: 8). ولم  يفارقه المرض، إلا أن الله استجاب له بطريقة أخرى، إذ منحه نعمةً رفعته، في  قوله له: «تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ»  (2كورنثوس 12: 9).
فتعالوا  نصلي في كل حين ولا نمل، لأن إلهنا يستجيب المصلي الذي يطلب وجهه. وهو ليس  كالصَّديق المتضايق من الإلحاح، ولا مثل القاضي الظالم، لكنه المحب الألزق  من الأخ (أمثال 18: 24) والعادل الذي يحب أن يعطي. *منقول*
​​


----------



## sparrow (22 يونيو 2011)

فتعالوا نصلي في كل حين ولا نمل، لأن إلهنا يستجيب المصلي الذي يطلب وجهه. وهو ليس كالصَّديق المتضايق من الإلحاح، ولا مثل القاضي الظالم، لكنه المحب الألزق من الأخ (أمثال 18: 24) والعادل الذي يحب أن يعطي

امين يارب   
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (26 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> فتعالوا نصلي في كل حين ولا نمل، لأن إلهنا يستجيب المصلي الذي يطلب وجهه. وهو ليس كالصَّديق المتضايق من الإلحاح، ولا مثل القاضي الظالم، لكنه المحب الألزق من الأخ (أمثال 18: 24) والعادل الذي يحب أن يعطي
> 
> امين يارب
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


شكرا للمرور الغالى جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك دااائما


----------



## angil sky (27 يونيو 2011)

> «تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ»  (2كورنثوس 12: 9).




لا امل ولا اتعب من الصلاه لك ...ولا اترنم باسمك القدوس
اسبحك يارب بلا كلل ...فهذه طريقه اتصالي بك
طريقي الى الملكوت
احبك يا رب يا قوتي
اشكرك اخ النهيسي والرب يباركك ويحافظ عليك


----------

